# April 2020 Native Instruments Cinesamples deal - Native Access Issue??



## alanmcp (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi,
I've contacted Cinesamples regarding the latest Native Instruments Cinesamples Blockbuster deal, specifically about the Native Instruments specification information and Steve at Cinesamples Support confirmed that you do indeed need Native Access above 10.12 to REGISTER AND DOWNLOAD their products on sale - now these are all products that will run in Kontakt 5.7.2 and under! Is this really the case now because if it is it's going to alienate so many customers that simply can't upgrade to the latest Native Access versions because they have older systems. I've had no problem at all with my legacy Native Access version (i'm running Mac 10.11.6, Kontakt 5.8.1) in recently registering NEW products like Spitfire Neo, etc but then again I'm not downloading them directly from Native Instruments. Any info would be helpful because it's a really great deal and i'd like to purchase.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 5, 2020)

While you can probably buy the same stuff directly from Cinesamples with no issues (aside from the higher price), unfortunately, I believe you may need to find a way to upgrade Native Access to take advantage of this offer.

When you buy from a company, they give you download links and they email you with a serial number that they've purchased from Native Instruments. You register you serial number in Native Access and point it towards the directory where you installed your library.

But when you buy a third party software from NI during one of these sales, you buy it directly from them. You don't get an email with a serial number or a download link. The developer has nothing to do with the transaction. It turns up as an uninstalled product within Native Access, exactly as it does when you buy a new NI product. It's already registered with your serial number, but you can only download it there, by clicking "install."

If what Steve from Cinesamples said is correct, as long as you can't download the new Native Access, you may not be able to take advantage of _any_ of these NI deals on various third party software, and they do so many good ones.

The only thing I can suggest is to go to the NI forum and ask if anybody has any advice. Maybe there's a workaround. For example, maybe you could download the software on a different machine that does have the latest version of NA, copy the files onto your machine and register the serial on your copy of NA. You can check the EULA, but I can't imagine it would violate the spirit to just have the software on one machine. You could check this with a $49 buy before trying the big buy. But I'm not sure if it would work.....


----------



## alanmcp (Apr 5, 2020)

It's all very vague and yet incredibly important for the many purchasers like me that can't upgrade to the higher OS yet still in theory CAN take advantage of this offer because everything else is compatible except the higher Native Access version. I purchased the Session Strings Pro 2 update in June 2019 direct from Native Instruments while they had there regular summer sale on, and had no issues at all and I'm sure it had similar information in the spec details but i bit the bullet. 
Steve at Cinesamples did ask if i was still using the old Native Instruments Service Center application though, which I found a bit odd.. I've been using Native Access since it's inception. I may bite the bullet again and my one of the cheaper products I don't have.


----------



## alanmcp (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll contact NI tomorrow but anytime I've contacted them it's as if they don't really understand the question being asked! It's email after email for a simply question and days to wait of course. Any answers I need I've always gotten quickly via VI Control because of the breadth of knowledgeable people that access this forum.


----------

